
C++ 20 Is Done - consultutah
https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/f47x4o/202002_prague_iso_c_committee_trip_report_c20_is/
======
jnordwick
Flagged for being obscene.

~~~
krzepah
Can you elaborate on why you did that ? I expected something wrong but I
couldn't find anything about it ?

